# Dovetail jig



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I am in the market for a dovetail jig, I found one on craigslist for $80. It is s rockler, the model that's sells for $150. Is that a good jig? If not, what is? I am on s limited budget for this, about a hundred or so. Thanks


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry I don't know anything about the Rockler. But, for around the $100 mark you can catch the porter cable 12" on sale. I do have it and like it a lot.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

mveach said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about the Rockler. But, for around the $100 mark you can catch the porter cable 12" on sale. I do have it and like it a lot.


Thanks, I will keep my eye out for that


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

htank said:


> I am in the market for a dovetail jig, I found one on craigslist for $80. It is s rockler, the model that's sells for $150. Is that a good jig? If not, what is? I am on s limited budget for this, about a hundred or so. Thanks


To my knowledge, Rockler only makes one dovetail jig. I bought mine probably a year and a half ago and have enjoyed working with it. Once I figured out how to avoid tear out on my baltic birch when pulling the router through it from back to front (by adding another scrap piece inside the clamp so my finished piece was sandwiched), I was able to produce a dozen or so beautiful dovetails drawers for my kitchen.

I'm planning on using it again soon. Can't compare it to the porter cable but I've been told it's comparable.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have actually heard pretty bad things about the Rockler dovetail jig. Not sure how true they are, but seems like folks don't much care for them...

I have the MLCS Pins & Tails template set rigged on mount cleats set up for my jig. Works great. They have a Dovetail jig / machine, but I like the template rig because it doesn't limit me to how wide I can go... If for some unknown reason I wanted to dovetail say the corners on a case for an 8' tall grandfather clock, I could do it!


----------

